# My New Bike



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It's been months since I have done a "My new bike" thread  This was an out of the blue (read:- pissed up+ebay) purchase, I had actually saved up Â£1500 for good watch, the one that I keep promising myself, an Aqua Terra or maybe a Super Ocean.

Anyway, I blew the cash on this and TBH I regret it :huh:










It's a 1963 Vespa 150GL, it's beautiful but sloooow, I don't think it can do 50mph! It's an all original Italian body and engine so I don't really want to upgrade it, I don't really know what to do with it, I might sell it when it gets sunny or I might just stick it in the dining room and look at it.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

More pics


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats beautifully clean looking.........and thats all I can say! :lol:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Very simple to tune, and lots of specialist willing to take your cash...tune it up and enjoy...these are getting harder and harder to find in good condition along with the Lambretta's. And i would go as far to say, that it should appreciate at a better rate than a good vintage watch.

If you do decide to flip it ( sell would be a better word in this case i think ) PM me!

Keith


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

MarkF said:


> More pics


"Madness they call it madness"-cool as f.... keep it mate for those sunny days :thumbup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice purchase Mark... :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

theres a good fair amount of clubs up here in yorkshire mark......do you belong to any of 'em?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> theres a good fair amount of clubs up here in yorkshire mark......do you belong to any of 'em?


I know, but I hate The Jam, flying jackets, Paul Weller, in fact, the whole scooter "scene", I only like the scooters so I don't think that there is a club that would have me. :cry2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

MarkF said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > theres a good fair amount of clubs up here in yorkshire mark......do you belong to any of 'em?
> ...


oh yeah....theres a whole scene that goes with it.....don't forget "northern soul" man either.....

BTW....have you given it a name yet? half the bloody scooters i've seen are called "the bitterest pill


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Thank you, I had forgotten, that is the thing I hate most of all "Themes" :lol: Like Northern Soul though.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thats pretty Mark,welcome back by the way,didnt see you arrive  ,i could also be tempted mate,let me know if she has to go


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Lovely...nice buy Mark. Ride and enjoy it. :toot:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

MarkF said:


>


I think that's beautiful. They aren't fast but if they were people wouldn't be able to see you as you cruise by.

It would look great wall mounted but even better being ridden.

Very nice.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the positive comments, it really is a beautiful machine, I think it is the drudgery of this never ending winter that is giving me negative vibes. Back from Barca next week with a tan and I'm sure I'll think it was a good decision to buy it.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm shaking my head in your general direction...

"stick it in the dining room and look at it" = priceless

You should have ridden it to Spain, mate. So it's slow and it takes you longer, exactly!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree with Martin.. riding it to Spain would have been the best plan, youd have stories to tell....

Personally Ive never got the scooter thing (and I like the Jam etc). I had a Vespa 90 once, it was ok but not my thing... I paid Â£25 and rebuilt it from the boxes of bits, it went well and looked good but... well it wasnt 'me'. I know people race em and love em etc, but to me bikes should be about handling and performance not trudging along with a small engine and a body of steel... Id rather have a car for that... I know Im a heathen... lol. If Ive gotta commute gimme a supermoto anyday, going to work could be fun again!  :lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Bleedin' marvellous innit!!! 'Ee buggers orf for weeks.........no one 'ears bugger all.........'ee comes back after bein' all over the place............buys a bleedin' scooter that 'ees not sure 'ee wants........moans about the bleedin' weather.........says 'ees orf agin'.........and tell us 'ee may like 'is scooter when 'ee comes back......whenever that is!!!

Well Mark, I think the least you can do is sell me that special O & W.........'an not that bleedin' M5 thingy yer sent me!!!..... h34r: h34r:


----------

